# Slugs and snails in the hutch :/



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

About 3 days running i've found the odd slug or snail in my rabbits hutches :/ are they a danger to rabbits? ive cleaned the hutches out but im still finding them :/


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

OMG! your not the only one! ive found several in the last week?! :-s


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

i think its cos of the weather lol its so annoying tho :/ keep doind regular slug and snail checks aha! one of my rabbits crunchie drinks from a bowl not a bottle, found a small on upside down in his water bowl yest :/ grosss


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I no there dangerous with dogs and can carry lime disease , not to sure with rabbits my friend used to get them on her guinea pigs hutch so she put a line of salt on the cage lol poor slugs lol


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

AARRggghhh they are horrbile!! for the past few days there have been lots of slugs in and around their hutch! i was thinking of being mean and putting a load fo salt down but didnt think that would be to good for the buns, lol 

I dont think that and harmfull unless they are eaten and cause buns dont eat meat i am guessing/hopeing they wouldnt eat a slug


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I used to spray this stuff in my hutch called bug off or something it keeps pretty much everything (spiders, earwigs, snails etc) away I just bought it from the pet shop and it was brilliant! Make sure you read the instructions properly though.

I used to find loads of slugs in my rabbits house when they lived outside and they always headed for the rabbits water bowl -gross!


----------

